# The first space fighter?



## Foxbat (Sep 9, 2017)

The Russians say they are developing the MiG 41 stating that it will be the spiritual successor of the MiG 31. They claim it will reach speeds over Mach 4 and have the ability to operate in space.

Read all about it here:
Russia claims new MiG-41 Interceptor will be able to operate in space

and choose your very large pinch of salt here: Which Salt is Healthiest for You?


----------



## Overread (Sep 9, 2017)

It's not impossible that it can go stupidly high, it just might be really impractical. 


That said I think they'd be better set to make the worlds first rubbish dumper for space than a fighter - considering how much space junk there is up there in space!


----------



## Ursa major (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm not sure how





Overread said:


> the worlds first rubbish dumper for space


would help in reducing the amount of 





Overread said:


> space junk there is up there in space


Wouldn't a ship capable of _collecting_ the space junk be a more suitable chice of vehicle....

​​


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 9, 2017)

Maybe they could use all the rubbish for target practice?


----------



## Alexa (Sep 9, 2017)

Ruors, rumors. Maybe they just don't want to be behind US and China ones.


----------



## Edward M. Grant (Sep 18, 2017)

A Mach 4 dogfight would be entertaining. You'd need about a hundred miles to make a ninety-degree turn without ripping the wings off.


----------

